# Cichlid Keepers



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Just wondering what cichlids the rest of the people on here keep.
I'm talking to people who keep cichlids, if you don't know what a cichlid is PM me or someone else, don't ask on here. Oh and if it's malawis, try to stick to scientific names, they tend to stay more up to date.

Anyways, my list

americans
1.0 Dovii (parachromis Dovii)
1.1 Jaguar cichlid (parachromis managuense)
1.1 Friedrichsthalli
1.0 Motaguense
2.0 Texas cichlids (one cynoguttatum one Carpinte)
2.4 Firemouths
1.1 Severums
0.0.20 Nicaraguense
1.1 Salvini
6.6.7 Crenicichla sp (various pikes, i cant be bothered to list them all)
0.1 Festae (red terror)
1.2.9 Green terror
1.2 Blue acara
2.2.1 Uaru

Africans
2.6.? kribs (dunno the number of babies at the mo)
1.4 Frontosa
and a load of basic mbuna, that i can't be bothered to write out.

currently looking for some true parrots (hoplarchus pssitticus)


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

any pics? love frontosa's but to big.


----------



## RachelS (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow Mike, how many tanks have you got to house all those?

What sevs have you got? I've just got a gold but knew someone from a forum who got the first lot of Rotkeils to be imported to Ireland a couple of years back. Beautiful fish :smile:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i keep of mixture of all sorts, firemouths, frontosas, red heads, texas, jags, green devils, Mbuna (having trouble finding a female at mo), wild caught kribs, convicts, rainbows, red terror urm think thats it


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

my severums are rotkeil. bred from my old pair of wild caught rotkeils.

I've had golds, greens and heros notatus, but the rotkeils are easily my fav, they cost me 40 quid each which is quite literally a bargain.

Most of my fish are at a friend of my dads. He has a fish room he no longer has time to maintain, so he lets me fill it with whatever fish i want, he pays the bill but i have to keep the fish clean and fed etc. I feel i have the better part of the deal.

And for gods sake snakelover, I asked for people who keep cichlids to post what they have. Not idiots like you asking for pictures. Jesus pay attention. We have all tried to help you and you ignored a lot of it. So please don't bother me anymore

Boshogg. you need to get a bit more adventurous. No offence its a decent list, but get yourself a nice big tank and a Dovii. Great fun, if not a little scary sometimes lol.

and just a little edit to my original post, regarding the true parrots. Picked up 20 3 inch ones from a friend of mine. He had them imported from america and has recently had a boom in breeding form his other fish. So now he has no where to keep the new fish, so i kindly offered to take them off his hands. He gets some back when he has room but i get to keep 6


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I have some Johannis, Labs, Krebs,Lullipies(sorry about sp BRIGH ORANGE and SMALL), bricardi and more


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Just wondering what cichlids the rest of the people on here keep.
> I'm talking to people who keep cichlids, if you don't know what a cichlid is PM me or someone else, don't ask on here. Oh and if it's malawis, try to stick to scientific names, they tend to stay more up to date.
> 
> Anyways, my list
> ...


 
me i only keep the kings of the cichlids ....discus....oh yeah and angels:lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

tell you what. bring your discus round to meet my dovii. Im pretty sure there will be a new king, and quickly lol


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

mike515 said:


> tell you what. bring your discus round to meet my dovii. Im pretty sure there will be a new king, and quickly lol


:lol2: like beauty and the beast


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

you ever seen a fully grown male dovii in breeding colours.

Trust me, there arent many fish that even come close to the beauty of it


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

mike515 said:


> you ever seen a fully grown male dovii in breeding colours.
> 
> Trust me, there arent many fish that even come close to the beauty of it


no mate,dont think ive ever seen a wolf come to think of it...would like too though nearly bought a jaguar some time ago rather liked the look of them:smile:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

imagine a larger, better looking, more aggressive jag, and bingo you got yourself one of the best fish in the world. lol

but anyways

Just had another delivery of awesome fish. I've been waiting for some of these from a friend for ages. He's been trying to breed his peacock bass with no success, so today i come home from work and get a phone call. 5 minutes later i've 4 big dustbins with a peacock bass in each. Im well chuffed lol. He also gave me 3 dwarf pikes, i've been looking for some of these for a while and he's finally given in to my begging lol

I'll try and get some pics, but i've only got a dodgy camera, and im not spoiling the beauty of my fish with crap photos.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

mike515 said:


> imagine a larger, better looking, more aggressive jag, and bingo you got yourself one of the best fish in the world. lol
> 
> but anyways
> 
> ...


pics would be nice and what a result 4..there is a god after all and hes defo shining on you:smile: had a quick google look and there stunners mate and with real attitude..sound almost evil:lol2: hmm might have to look into getting a big tank:mf_dribble:do you keep yours on its own? what suitable tankmates...ive read tinfoils...had a massive pair of them :lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

just incase your wondering what we are drooling about heres one pronounced do-ve-i and by all acounts an absolute monster


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

had one  when we closed some of the tanks he went to his new home wheres he's loveing it when were moved and we get the collection back up one of them is oon the top of my list  forgot to put a salvania on my list to


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

hey dont know where theres female pike do you i had one but she cam to me blind and not in a good why and sadly she died so i have a lonely man now


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

what sort of pike? I know of several at the moment. I've got couple without males, but they might not be the right species.

twodogs, that pic doesn't do justice to mine, I got a real nice one from a brilliant breeder, he's really purple, and his spots are almost blue, he's brilliant.

Go to google again and have a look at peacock bass, they are pretty cool


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i'm actually not sure what he is was dumped on us after there started fighting we seperated but was to late for female will get a pic


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

mike515 said:


> what sort of pike? I know of several at the moment. I've got couple without males, but they might not be the right species.
> 
> twodogs, that pic doesn't do justice to mine, I got a real nice one from a brilliant breeder, he's really purple, and his spots are almost blue, he's brilliant.
> 
> Go to google again and have a look at peacock bass, they are pretty cool


nice looking fish....dont take any prisoners :lol2: look at the size of the mouth on this one


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

wow it looks realy nice, bet it aint!


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

snakelover said:


> wow it looks realy nice, bet it aint!


fantastic looker ...quite voracious though:lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

update due to breeding lol:
babies:
pikes
salvinis
green terrors
mots (i bought these, as i only have single adult male)
Jags

Eggs:
Peacock bass 
pikes
severums
Uaru
blue acara


I'm so busy with all this lot at the moment its ridiculus


----------

